# How to identify a Briggs I/C engine model?



## beefstew (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm working on the 5hp Briggs that won't drive my snowblower properly. As a first step, I'm going to rebuild the carb. Problem is, I can't figure out what model the engine is to buy the appropriate gasket/seal set. 

On the flywheel cover I see the following information:

Serial No. J-908810
Model 152232
Type 2036 01
Code 8405 2107

Briggs and Stratton I/C Industrial Commercial
206cc 5hp

So far as I can tell, none of this information lines up with the part/model numbers available online (on the B&S site for example...)

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

beefstew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm working on the 5hp Briggs that won't drive my snowblower properly. As a first step, I'm going to rebuild the carb. Problem is, I can't figure out what model the engine is to buy the appropriate gasket/seal set.
> 
> ...


I think you need to recheck the model, type and code, that model doesn't show up anywhere. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## beefstew (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re-read the numbers*

Ok, I re-read the numbers on the coverplate. It turns out that the stamped "3" and "5" are almost identical.

Serial No. J-908810

*Model 132232*
Type 2036-01
Code 8405 2107

The new number gives me a parts diagram at jackssmallengines dot com

Any pointers on where I can find a repair guide, service manual etc?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

beefstew said:


> Ok, I re-read the numbers on the coverplate. It turns out that the stamped "3" and "5" are almost identical.
> 
> Serial No. J-908810
> 
> ...


Tell the forum what the problem is and someone will tell you how to fix it, that is better than a manual. However I will see if I can locate a source now that we have a model number. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

This might be what you are looking for. Have a good one. Geo
http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]


----------

